# World Superpowers Biggest 10cities



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

you know now world has 3 superpower
ı will post here their biggest 10 cities so who has the best skyline?

First USA

1-New York









2-Los Angeles









3-Chicago









4-Houston









5-Phoneix









6-Philadelphia









7-San Antonio










8-Dallas









9-San Diego









10-San Jose









China

1-Shanghai









2-Beijing









3-Hong Kong









4-Wuhan









5-Chongqing









6-Tianjin









7-Guangzhou









8-Shenzhen









9-Shenyang









10-Nanjing









Russia

1-Moscow









2-Sain Petersburg









3-Novosibirsk









4-Nijni Novgorod









5-Yekaterinburg









6-Samara









7-Omsk









8-Kazan









9-Çelyabinsk









10-Rostov-on-Don


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

You say superpowers are the USA, China and Russia. It is too subjective, as also there are the EU, Brazil, India.... And something else as well

I think this thread leads to nowhere. Too much policy here


P.S. Moscow pic is outdated, St Petersburg pic is the worst you could find... It is Moscow picture where Chelyabinsk's one must be placed. And most of cities names you wrote with mistakes. Good luck


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Um. There are not 3 superpowers, there is only 1: the USA. No other country comes close to matching the USA in any way. China is beginning to rival the USA, but it will still take decades for it to meet its strength.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Russia is completely outclassed by the other two countries. The truth is that Russia is only a military superpower, while the US and China are cultural and economic superpower as well.

Also, China has surpassed the US in many areas already, as Japan and Germany had. It is plain wrong to claim that the US is unrivaled anywhere.


----------



## 6oku_Cp6uja (Dec 15, 2008)

Guaporense said:


> Russia is completely outclassed by the other two countries. The truth is that Russia is only a military superpower, while the US and China are cultural and economic superpower as well.
> 
> Also, China has surpassed the US in many areas already, as Japan and Germany had. It is plain wrong to claim that the US is unrivaled anywhere.


USA a cultural superpower???:nuts:hno: Russia only a military superpower?? :nuts:hno: Russia has also a big ecenomic superpower. Many of the biggest gas and oil companys are russian's, which delivers the whole Europe. The new big "rich" Generation of Tourists in Europe and Asia are mostly Russians. Moscow is one of the fastest growing cities in the world...But no matter, Europe as one is the only real superpower in the world


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Another idiotic thread indeed. What kind of superpower you mean? military...If is that kind super power that counts so you maybe right. Economics?...Where is Canada, Italy, Brazil, India, England, South Africa, Turkey, Mexico, Germany, Spain, Japan...Cultural super power? What is that? Tell me...is there a culture in this planet that is superior? Are you a nazi?


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> USA a cultural superpower???:nuts:hno: Russia only a military superpower?? :nuts:hno: Russia has also a big ecenomic superpower. Many of the biggest gas and oil companys are russian's, which delivers the whole Europe. The new big "rich" Generation of Tourists in Europe and Asia are mostly Russians. Moscow is one of the fastest growing cities in the world...But no matter, Europe as one is the only real superpower in the world


I find it laughable when people ignore the fact that the USA is a cultural superpower (not better, but with more influence). Name one other country who can match the USA in the pervasiveness of their entertainment industries? You can be in the middle of Africa or on a beach in South East Asia and when you turn on the radio it is often to listen to American music. When you go to the theatres, think about how many of them are American films. When you turn on the TV, think about how many of those shows were created in the USA. 

Europe isn't a country, it's a continent. As for the EU, that is a loose alignment of countries that is more fragmented than ever before. Russia is but a glimmer of what it once was. The only country that comes close to the USA is China, and it is still a very long way off. Let's face the acts people. It's more realistic to discuss which countries may one day act as a counterbalance to the USA. The EU could, possibly, if it can manage to act with one strong, undivided voice. And China will, in possibly 20 years. 

Anyway, I'm helping to derail this thread, which should really be about the skylines of various cities.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking/Up said:


> Um. There are not 3 superpowers, there is only 1: the USA. No other country comes close to matching the USA in any way. China is beginning to rival the USA, but it will still take decades for it to meet its strength.


indeed:yes:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

This thread should be locked for being a city vs. city thread...and for the oversized pictures. Really, couldn't you have found bigger ones? hno:


----------



## Oceano (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking/Up said:


> Um. There are not 3 superpowers, there is only 1: the USA. No other country comes close to matching the USA in any way. China is beginning to rival the USA, but it will still take decades for it to meet its strength.


Heard about termin "debt"? Yes, USA made a strong economy after 1940s, when European economics were crushed (thanks to Prescotte Bush/US bankers, who helped Hitler's rise to power). Orchestrated WW2 helped USA to rise after "Great Depression". Then there were Bretton-Woods. The only world reserve currency (again, after Europe was in ruins because of WW2) was connected with gold. It allowed USA (bankers) to print (FED is a private organisation) as much as possible paper (dollars). Dollar is a typical financial pyramid, based on interest rate. It can exist only when pyramid increases. USA occupied and installed puppets around the world under Cold War pretext (another orchestrated conflict, between capitalism and communism. Communism was installed in Russia in 1917 after Morgans and Rotchilds financed Lenin and Trotsky) to expense dollar volume in these puppet countries (method: install puppet by CIA regime change -> ruin economic -> take IMF credits in dollars, under hard conditions). Today, there is nowhere to expense the dollar pyramid -> it is crushing. For last 1-2 years there was done nothing to stop the "crisis", because dollar will ineviatably collapse, so FED printed 9 billions (21 from some sources) to buy necessary companies/actives in ownership. There are 2 ways: default and hyperinflation. They choosed the default. It can be justified by 3 reasons: Iran, Pakistan or N.Korea. Pakistan and N.Korea played right, they refused to be an "evil terrorist". Iran is still an option and they are preparing this script now.
Of course, bankers knew that pyramid will crush. The Cold war was instrument of expension, but they didn't need 2 superpowers who then can pretend on their place. One centre (USSR) was licvidated in 1990s by Gorbachev. Since 9/11 USA is in process of "controlling falling". Afghanistan is an instrument (as it was for USSR) and other wars. USA will collapse 20 years after USSR how it was planned.

Later maybe I will write about Russia and China. Fastly can say, that Russia is a future centre, based on new conception.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:

Russia is a long way from so much as scratching the surface of the USA.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking/Up said:


> I find it laughable when people ignore the fact that the USA is a cultural superpower (not better, but with more influence). Name one other country who can match the USA in the pervasiveness of their entertainment industries?


Certainly. The area where the US is unrivaled is in their cultural pervasiveness.



> You can be in the middle of Africa or on a beach in South East Asia and when you turn on the radio it is often to listen to American music. When you go to the theatres, think about how many of them are American films. When you turn on the TV, think about how many of those shows were created in the USA.


In terms of TV and Movies, the US has greater influence on other countries than the rest of the world combined (here in my country of foreign movies, 90% of them are made in the US). 

However, in terms of music, they don't. Britain has the Beatles, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, etc. They own the US in the music department, with only 1/5 of the US's population. 



> Europe isn't a country, it's a continent. As for the EU, that is a loose alignment of countries that is more fragmented than ever before.


Sure, Europe today is much more fragmented than in 1940. :lol::lol:



> Russia is but a glimmer of what it once was.


Partially true. Russia is a military superpower, but it is a poor country. However, Russia was always a poor country.



> The only country that comes close to the USA is China, and it is still a very long way off.


That depends. China's GDP will surpass the US by 2016. China's industrial production already surpass the US's in many areas.



> Let's face the acts people. It's more realistic to discuss which countries may one day act as a counterbalance to the USA. The EU could, possibly, if it can manage to act with one strong, undivided voice. And China will, in possibly 20 years.


China already is a superpower.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

USA is now really concern bout what happen in China. From military, economy, blah blah blah blah . . . really really annoying like a stupid jealous little kid.
Yes, it is a sign that USA will no longer be a superpower.
From the above pics, yeah we can see the most impressive cities r the China's. USA's r just so so, the Russia's r mehh . . .


----------



## k25150 (Jun 14, 2006)

Russia is dying. They aren't reproducing and the have no immigration. The EU as the other guy said is not a country but a group of non-performers who only joined together to challenge US dominance. They aren't repopulating either and the Islamic immigration invasion and weak-knee'd political cultures will put an end to Europe as we know it. The US has it's own problems. We got fat, greedy and apathetic. Hopefully, we've awaken before it's too late. This would be a much more dangerous and chaotic world without the US's power and influence.
China has it's own issues like capital controls for it's people, artificial wealth and a serious housing bubble. They can sustain at the current rate and their manufacturing won't always be so cheap. They overtook the US is car auto sales and internet use only because they have such a massive population. And fortunately, many of their poor are becoming middle class, albeit China standards.


----------



## k25150 (Jun 14, 2006)

Erran said:


> USA is now really concern bout what happen in China. From military, economy, blah blah blah blah . . . really really annoying like a stupid jealous little kid.
> Yes, it is a sign that USA will no longer be a superpower.
> From the above pics, yeah we can see the most impressive cities r the China's. USA's r just so so, the Russia's r mehh . . .


Stupid jealous kid? Imagine the world without the "stupid jealous kid" policing all the f'ing assholes. Tell me why everyone wants to live her if we are so annoying. We'll always be a super power. We will always maintain our nuclear arsenal and military dominance. Get used to it. Obama is a speedbump. He and his communist crony's woke everyone up. They'll all be gone soon.

And if most US cities built up instead of out we'd have more skylines like Chicago and NY. We don't come near the population of China. They have to build up. They can spend all the artificial money they want. They will burst soon just like the west did. Get a geopolitical clue bud.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Guaporense said:


> However, in terms of music, they don't. Britain has had the Beatles, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, etc. They own the US in the music department, with only 1/5 of the US's population.


That is definitely debatable, as the music charts of *today* are dominated by American musicians. 

Australian Charts: (Red = American, Blue = British)



> *1 - RUDE BOY - Rihanna*
> *2 - IN MY HEAD - Jason Derulo*
> 3 - MEMORIES - David Guetta Feat. Kid Cudi (French)
> 4 - TIK TOK (PARODY) - The Midnight Beast
> ...


Of which I wonder how many are produced in the USA.

(Can't be bothered doing the same for other charts - took longer than I thought)

Worldwide best-selling Albums of all time



> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small list of great American musicians; Madonna, Bob Dylan, Jimi Hendrix, Michael Jackson, Elvis Presley, Nirvana, Bruce Springsteen, The Doors, Prince, Ray Charles, Frank Sinatra.

There's no doubt that the Beatles are probably the greatest rock and roll band, EVER, but the US in today's day and age is more influential.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

*USA as a superpower: Historical perspective*

The US is still the world's most powerful country, mainly because of her large GDP. However, the US is losing strength to the rest of the world. And in individual elements, many countries already exceed the US.

*Economic strength:*

However, the US's leading position is being eroded in the last 60 years, in terms of economic power. Historically, the US is the world's largest industrial economy since 1886, when the value of their industrial production surpassed Britain's, with was the world's premier superpower at those days. By 1900, fast growth meant that the US had 25% of the world industrial production (Britain still had about 20% and Germany had around 15%).

By 1914, at the start of WW1 the US already had 31% of the world's industrial production, Germany had 17% and Britain 14%.

The US continued to growth while the European powers beated themselves up and entered in severe crisis by the 20's. By 1929 the US had 40% of the world's industrial production, Germany had 12% and Britain, 10%. In some ways that year represented their peak in world economic power, after that date the US would never be in the same favorable situation.

In 1938, at the start of WW2, the US had declined to 32% of the world's industrial production, due to the great depression, with affected the US more than other economies, mainly because Roosevelt's retarded administration. By that date the US was the world's largest economy for more than 50 years, however, they still weren't a superpower in the political sense: They were isolated country with didn't mess up with the rest of the world.

By 1950, after WW2, with the rest of the industrialized world pretty much destroyed, the US emerged as the most powerful country in the world overall, second to Bairoch's estimate, in 1953 the US had 44% of the world's industrial production, their peak. However, while having a slightly larger fraction of the world's industrial production than in 1929, the US was in inexorable decline: They had such economic power because the rest of the world was recovering from the war, hence, they would lose relative importance.

During the Cold War the USSR competed with the US in military strength, but not in other areas. They were always a rather underdeveloped country. But other countries emerged to compete with the US in the economic arena: Recovered Germany and the emerging economic superpower of Japan.

The result was that by 1980 the US had only 21% of the world's industrial production, their lowest value for the last 90 years. 

Japan had about 15% and apparently would surpass them in the next 15-20 years. By 1990, Japan had 80% of the US's industrial production: http://investing.curiouscatblog.net/tag/manufacturing/, however, recession cut out Japan's economic emergence, in the next 10 years they stopped growing. Today they are the third most powerful economy in the world.

Today the US has less than 20% of the world's manufacturing production and is declining. China had 74% of the US's manufacturing production in 2008, China + Russia had about the same manufacturing production than the US.

*Military/Political strength:*

The US certainly has the world's best military. However, China is catching up, they have more personnel and their spending is growing faster than the US.

Historically, the US only had the undisputed world's top military in the last 20 years. Before that the USSR was a pretty competitive rival. And before that, before the last years of WW2, the nazis had the world's best military (for only a few years).

In the mid thirties the world's best army and air force was the French. But only 5 years later that military didn't exist anymore.:nuts: 

Anyway having the best military doesn't mean much: It is only a matter of expenditure and really is pouring resources into the trash.

Political influence comes with military power and the recognition of other countries of their military power.

*Cultural influence:*

The US's cultural influence became global after WW1 and stronger after WW2. By the 50's the US reached their peak in cultural influence, becoming much more influential than the rest of the world and their decline in that area was not as fast as in the economic department.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> That is definitely debatable, as the music charts of *today* are dominated by American musicians.


Not in my country. But British musicians also have a rather small influence. 



> Small list of great American musicians; Madonna, Bob Dylan, Jimi Hendrix, Michael Jackson, Elvis Presley, Nirvana, Bruce Springsteen, The Doors, Prince, Ray Charles, Frank Sinatra.
> 
> There's no doubt that the Beatles are probably the greatest rock and roll band, EVER, but the US in today's day and age is more influential.


Modern US bands are the result of British influence. 

The Beatles, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Queen, Elton John, Bee Gees. At least comparable with anything that the US made.

Well, my point is that the US music industry certainly isn't as predominant as Hollywood's movie industry.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

> _"The US certainly has the world's best military. However, China is catching up, they have more personnel and their spending is growing faster than the US."_


Of course China's military expenditure is growing faster than the US. The US spend over $607 billion (41.5% of the worlds military expenditure), whereas China spend about $84 billion (5.8% of the worlds expenditure).


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

country vs country thread :lock:


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

This is a silly thread.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

We're just debating influence of "superpowers". I, like Guaporense, have nothing to lose or gain by proving influence. We have no agenda. :|

Either way, I didn't start it.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't mean the debates within, I mean the thread in and of itself.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Looking/Up said:


> I don't mean the debates within, I mean the thread in and of itself.


Lol that wasn't to you. It was to the "_corredor06_" guy. I knew as soon as I read it that it was doomed :lol:


----------



## Hyperspace (Mar 13, 2010)

Guaporense said:


> Russia is completely outclassed by the other two countries. The truth is that Russia is only a military superpower, while the US and China are cultural and economic superpower as well.
> 
> Also, China has surpassed the US in many areas already, as Japan and Germany had. It is plain wrong to claim that the US is unrivaled anywhere.


The US is the only real superpower in the world. And in almost all ways it's more powerful than ever. I don't know what you've been reading, the US could squash China. Politically, economically, culturally, and military the US is the most powerful county in the world. There isn't anyone who could currently take its place, even if China had a larger GDP.


----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

1. the term "superpower" and this whole debate is retarded.
2. EU > US > China
3. you put philly behind phoenix and san jose made us top 10? lol? uninstall the internet and never get on again. ty.


----------



## Ewan117 (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think China is a super power. It is a country with lots of people, lots of economic activity and is booming. It is a super economic power. Anyways, i don't think that the pics posted really justify the city skylines. I think the pics can be better!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What about Japan, some European countries like France and Germany, India...?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

They're not superpowers in comparison to the likes of the USA and China, even the UK doesn't really compare anymore.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

k25150 said:


> Russia is dying. They aren't reproducing and the have no immigration.


Russia is not dying. Its population are increased after chaos of the democratic reforms in 1990s. Birth rate also increased.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Population_of_Russia.PNG
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Natural_Population_Growth_of_Russia.PNG

Russia have 2nd place by the number of immigrants after the United States. If we will give Russian passports to all peoples who want it, we could reach population level of Soviet years.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

This is city vs city and country vs country COMBINED!

btw, the shanghai pic is terrible.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> They're not superpowers in comparison to the likes of the USA and China, even the UK doesn't really compare anymore.


Russia is not superpower, but UK is not competitive in comparison with Russia by many things.


----------



## Hyperspace (Mar 13, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> Russia is not dying. Its population are increased after chaos of the democratic reforms in 1990s. Birth rate also increased.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Population_of_Russia.PNG
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Natural_Population_Growth_of_Russia.PNG
> ...


Russia will have population problems because it's rapidly aging, like much of Europe. Even temporary increases will result in decreases eventually, the number of deaths will out weigh births. And even if Russia had as large of a population as the Soviet Union did, the US would have triple that ammount by the time Russia once again reached that point. 

http://numbersusa.org/images/population459.jpg

By then there would also be 4 or 5 other countries with 150 million+ population


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Guaporense said:


> In terms of TV and Movies, the US has greater influence on other countries than the rest of the world combined (here in my country of foreign movies, 90% of them are made in the US).
> 
> However, in terms of music, they don't. Britain has the Beatles, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, etc. They own the US in the music department, with only 1/5 of the US's population.


Yes, of course. And British guys play in football better 
According your logic, I can named Sweden as superpower (ABBA, Ace of Bace, Yaki-Da, E-Type, Army of Lovers, etc.)
Cultural values are determined by time and human memory. Undoubtely, biggest part of Hollywood movies and present music superhits will be forgotten after 20 years.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

^^


> The term cultural/entertainment superpower describes a country in which has immense influence or even direct control over much of the world's entertainment or has an immense large cultural influence on much of the world. Although this is debated on who meets such criteria, many agree that the United States, United Kingdom[4] and Japan[5] [6] are generally acknowledged as the entertainment and cultural superpowers, given their abilities to distribute their entertainment and cultural innovations worldwide.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_in_international_relations

Countries by Influence (note: the USA is the only superpower)


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Hyperspace said:


> Russia will have population problems because it's rapidly aging, like much of Europe. Even temporary increases will result in decreases eventually, the number of deaths will out weigh births. And even if Russia had as large of a population as the Soviet Union did, the US would have triple that ammount by the time Russia once again reached that point.
> 
> http://numbersusa.org/images/population459.jpg
> 
> By then there would also be 4 or 5 other countries with 150 million+ population


I'm not trying to compare the population situation in Russia and United States. I simply don't agree with main thesis of American propaganda that Russia - a dying country. Percentage of pensioners in Russia (after 60 years) is less than in Europe or United States. I rely on facts, rather than the perspective that are drawn in your imagination.


----------



## Oceano (Feb 7, 2010)

I want to look at USA, having biggest cities destroyed and bombed, 27 millions of your BEST heroes gave their lifes for our future, and N number were wounded, lost homes, families.
Would it be dying?
But even 20 year after this, they became first in space.

USA is a temporary project of bankers. Which is closing now. It rised on others fall (US bankers orchestrated WW2). Shame on stupid brainwashed american "hooray-patriots", who don't have a clue about history.


----------



## Hyperspace (Mar 13, 2010)

AlekseyVT said:


> I'm not trying to compare the population situation in Russia and United States. I simply don't agree with main thesis of American propaganda that Russia - a dying country. Percentage of pensioners in Russia (after 60 years) is less than in Europe or United States. I rely on facts, rather than the perspective that are drawn in your imagination.


NO ONE is saying what you are, look at any future population estimates. They all say Russia is going to loose a signficant ammount of population. It's not western propaganda, Europe is right along with Russia. Europe is projected to loose 50 million people by 2050.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Mine is bigger than yours!!!!


----------



## Hyperspace (Mar 13, 2010)

Oceano said:


> I want to look at USA, having biggest cities destroyed and bombed, 27 millions of your BEST heroes gave their lifes for our future, and N number were wounded, lost homes, families.
> Would it be dying?
> But even 20 year after this, they became first in space.


I'm giving Russia credit, they did do a heroic job in WWII, and yes they were first to space. But the fact is the US won the Cold War and the Soviets didn't.



> USA is a temporary project of bankers. Which is closing now. It rised on others fall (US bankers orchestrated WW2). Shame on stupid brainwashed american "hooray-patriots", who don't have a clue about history.


I know plenty about histroy, and the US is still more powerful than ever. Not all powerful countries have risen in fallen in a matter of 60 years, did you know that about history too? Even Great Britan reined for two centuries as the most powerful, the US has been in that position for argubaly less than one century. Then, of course, there was Rome which lasted 1,000 years...so I think anything is possible. The US may look like its making a mess of things today, but the foundations are still sound.


----------



## 回回 (Aug 26, 2009)

wat about the E U and japan Biggest 10cities they are superpwoers to right?? can someone post pics of them withut giveng credit also. if u dont believe china russa E U nd japan are superpowrs than you are such a stupid little american btw my country shot down a x47 plane also so its your move now america.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

legal said:


> China and USA are superpowers, but Russia isn't. It's one of the world's powerhouses, but not a superpower, like China or Usa.
> As a third superpower, I would add the European Union.


EU cann't be a superpower, because it's only fragile alliance of the very different countries. He has no one foreign policy and one position. The role of EU in world politics is very low.

Superpower is the country that play important role in the world policy. This is country, whose opinion is very important for stability in the world. The word "POWER" is defined as the ability to defend own point of view and be able to oppose the other view points.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

chapin908 said:


> this thread should be locked as the tension in here seems to be rising rapidly... Honestly, these things need to be seen from an unbiased point of view, which is impossible. United States is hands down the only superpower in the world however. Superpower can't only be seen as cultural influence or economy, etc. It involves every aspect of the country. Yes, China's growth is incredible, but its playing a catch up game. Its GDP will surpass USA soon. True, but what about the GDP per capita? Although its alot of money, it must be split up in to more parts.


China's GDP will be a multiple of the US in a few decades. Also, the same GDP with more people usually means more manpower (= international influence + military power).

Also, to be proud of this only superpower shit is a bit stupid: The US is a servant of the world, in the sense that if one country misbehaves, the US would need to intervene. They provide the service of making the international order stable.

China doesn't do this service. But it doesn't mean that they cannot do. In a few years, if WW3 happen and the US is defeated, then China will become the next policemen of the world.



> Europe (EU if you may) has a better way of living yes, but its economy, universities, military strength, research and development, etc, do not compare to the United States.


Doest? How? The European union has a bigger economy than the US and has a larger industrial production too. Also, of the 500 largest companies in the world, 180 have headquarters in the European union. Overall, the EU combined is *at least* equivalent to the US.



> Russia, a country that i personally enjoy learning about, is nowhere near close to being a superpower. Although many might think of it as having a strong military, even in that aspect it comes nowhere close to US military might. USA is a full generation ahead in air superiority (if you don't beleive me, do the research on F-22 and F-35 fighters). Militarily speaking, nobody spends as much money as USA does (over 600 billion dollars a year). As far as research and development, that is what maintains the US's superiority economically (Along with providing about a third of the world's food), moving away from basic manufacturing and production.


Proud of stupid military expenditures? That's money wasted. Any country can make stealth fighters, just dumb resources into it. Why they don't? Because it is a waste of money! The US needs to spend that money because they need to maintain order in the international relations! (i.e.: the world's policemen)

The US produces a third of the world's food? No, they don't.

The US today has 20% of the world's economy. And is decreasing in proportion since the 1950's, the tendency is to decrease to 5% by 2100. They will tend to become a power of the relative size of France (not bad) in the future.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Hyperspace said:


> Right. :lol:
> 
> I think you will still find the Dollar on top in 2050.


It will be more probable that the Yuan will become the world's main currency by 2050. China's ascension as the world's dominant power is unstoppable now.


----------



## Hyperspace (Mar 13, 2010)

Guaporense said:


> It will be more probable that the Yuan will become the world's main currency by 2050. China's ascension as the world's dominant power is unstoppable now.


I think your overestimating China and underestimating the US. China's finances are likely as bad as the US's, even if that were the case. You also might be wise to know the US economy has been growing decade on decade since the end of the Civil War. And don't tell me you've forgotten this map already?

http://www.oilempire.us/oil-jpg/US-military-bases-2001-03.jpg


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

AlekseyVT said:


> All this reminds me one popular joke:
> 2050, Texas. The American cowboy walks into a bar:
> - What is cost one glass of whiskey?
> - Five yuans, sir.


to my dismay ,western people has been known the word"yuan"? do you use RMB instead?


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont think that in 2050 China will be able to dominate the world. 

it is clearly media's exageration

The size of China economy at that time may be the biggest but it doesnt mean everything

Just imagine, four decaces (not so long time) from now, the life in rural China will not come a long way and majority of the Chinese still live in provinces

Even in major metropolises, way of life also need centuries to match the level of western urban civilizations which actually have been cultivated for centuries since enlightment days 

So I think in the best scenario (if any), it will take China at least 100 years to dominate the world 

And who know what will happen in the next 100 years ???


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Guaporense said:


> It will be more probable that the Yuan will become the world's main currency by 2050. China's ascension as the world's dominant power is unstoppable now.


That's what Hitler thought in 1939 as well, and Stalin a few years after him. 

The amount of faux-philosophy in this thread is exasperating. Let's put it this way; no one knows what the future holds, and the more people attempt to pretend like they do, the more silly he or she looks.


----------



## Epi (Jul 21, 2006)

Everything aside, I think with the exception of the picture of Hong Kong, basically every single one of those pictures sucks and doesn't capture the skyline of any of those cities.

And even the Hong Kong picture is the 'reverse' of the usual view of Hong Kong (looking at HK from Kowloon).

Regardless, looks like the pics were cherry picked from the start to make China look really good and Russia look really crappy. Why even bother including Russia in it anyway?


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

what crappy pictures.


----------



## Hyperspace (Mar 13, 2010)

TheFuturistic said:


> I dont think that in 2050 China will be able to dominate the world.
> 
> it is clearly media's exageration
> 
> ...


And no one said China's economy will become the largest in the next 20 years even, there is a growing possiblity of a coming large scale financial collapse caused by a host of possible reasons . GPD also does not equal innovation, nor do brains. China also has a long history of instablitiy, both politically and socially. That, combinded with the fact that the US is still very much a young and growing country. It's not the Great Britian of the 21st century in almost any way. I think world media has hyped China up into a lot more than it is, people will soon find that out.


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

6oku_Cp6uja said:


> USA a cultural superpower???:nuts:hno: Russia only a military superpower?? :nuts:hno: Russia has also a big ecenomic superpower. Many of the biggest gas and oil companys are russian's, which delivers the whole Europe. The new big "rich" Generation of Tourists in Europe and Asia are mostly Russians. Moscow is one of the fastest growing cities in the world...But no matter, Europe as one is the only real superpower in the world


:lol: amazing!!! then why is so many people STILL trying to move to the United States? I am not saying that we are the only super power, as I see China playing an important role nowadays, but I don't see people wanting to move to China!!? Europe is not a "country" is a region, so I don't get the part where you say "Europe is the only real super power in the world" :nuts:. There are a lot of Russians here where I live and most of them do not want to go back to Russia.


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

:lol:


Oceano said:


> Heard about termin "debt"? Yes, USA made a strong economy after 1940s, when European economics were crushed (thanks to Prescotte Bush/US bankers, who helped Hitler's rise to power). Orchestrated WW2 helped USA to rise after "Great Depression". Then there were Bretton-Woods. The only world reserve currency (again, after Europe was in ruins because of WW2) was connected with gold. It allowed USA (bankers) to print (FED is a private organisation) as much as possible paper (dollars). Dollar is a typical financial pyramid, based on interest rate. It can exist only when pyramid increases. USA occupied and installed puppets around the world under Cold War pretext (another orchestrated conflict, between capitalism and communism. Communism was installed in Russia in 1917 after Morgans and Rotchilds financed Lenin and Trotsky) to expense dollar volume in these puppet countries (method: install puppet by CIA regime change -> ruin economic -> take IMF credits in dollars, under hard conditions). Today, there is nowhere to expense the dollar pyramid -> it is crushing. For last 1-2 years there was done nothing to stop the "crisis", because dollar will ineviatably collapse, so FED printed 9 billions (21 from some sources) to buy necessary companies/actives in ownership. There are 2 ways: default and hyperinflation. They choosed the default. It can be justified by 3 reasons: Iran, Pakistan or N.Korea. Pakistan and N.Korea played right, they refused to be an "evil terrorist". Iran is still an option and they are preparing this script now.
> Of course, bankers knew that pyramid will crush. The Cold war was instrument of expension, but they didn't need 2 superpowers who then can pretend on their place. One centre (USSR) was licvidated in 1990s by Gorbachev. Since 9/11 USA is in process of "controlling falling". Afghanistan is an instrument (as it was for USSR) and other wars. USA will collapse 20 years after USSR how it was planned.
> 
> Later maybe I will write about Russia and China. Fastly can say, that Russia is a future centre, based on new conception.


Ridiculous! :nuts:. How old are you? I think this thread should be locked.


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

TheFuturistic said:


> I dont think that in 2050 China will be able to dominate the world.
> 
> it is clearly media's exageration
> 
> ...


I tell you what...just thinking of China "ruling" the world makes me scared!! I hope I am not around when that happens, I will feel for the next generation...We all need eachother, we all depend on eachother....but if China takes control over the world...I hope they take all future immigration to Asia and that the people that is trying to come to the USA or is planning to come here....goes to China (Asia) instead...now that would be NICE for once...we already have a lot of problems with illigal immigration in this country, but that is another topic of discussion....I say....CHINA TAKE THEM....open your borders and let them come to your country!!!!! :banana::cheers:


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Let's lock this thread before the World War III breaks out over few silly words. :guns1:

:lol:


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

I am coming just viewing the picutures!
我是来打酱油的！


----------



## Riker (Sep 21, 2009)

I think you can tell who is the main superpower by all the arguments. What country is the common denominator? (Even going up against whole regions)


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Looking/Up said:


> I find it laughable when people ignore the fact that the USA is a cultural superpower (not better, but with more influence).


The US is no doubt a "cultural superpower", but don´t forget that we live in a multicultural world. Americans tend to think that this only means that the world is being "Americanized" when in fact the opposite is true as well. Probably half of Hollywood is non-American (just think of all the European directors and actors over there). 

Much of the mainstream music on mtv is actually written and produced by Europeans (e.g. Britney Spears) etc.

Furthermore, Britain alone beats the US when it comes to music: The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, The Who, The Police, Oasis, Coldplay, Elton John, Peter Gabriel, Phil Collins etc..



chapin908 said:


> Europe (EU if you may) has a better way of living yes, but its economy, universities, military strength, research and development, etc, do not compare to the United States.


:rofl:

What utter nonsense. Are you saying that the US economy is in a better state than that of the EU? The European model is much better. We have social security, health care and a general higher standard of living. The income gap is smaller, the classes are not as separated, and we do not have slums and millions of really poor people, insane crime rates etc.

When it comes to universities they are just as good. Because Europe generally is a more liberal (not in economic terms) open-minded place they are probably even better.

Re research and development. Yes, the US has an impressive space program and you do produce high-tech military equipment, but honestly who would ever buy an American car or electronics? :lol:



TheFuturistic said:


> Even in major metropolises, way of life also need centuries to match the level of western urban civilizations which actually have been cultivated for centuries since enlightment days


Are you saying that Europe wasn´t "cultivated" (?) before the age of enlightenment?


----------



## 回回 (Aug 26, 2009)

very well sad US A is full of slums and they did not invent internet/computers ect the E U did in fact E U is a hyper power because it produce so much of the worlds technology and music. nasa is a joke , more like nascar hahaha


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Mr Bricks said:


> The US is no doubt a "cultural superpower", but don´t forget that we live in a multicultural world. Americans tend to think that this only means that the world is being "Americanized" when in fact the opposite is true as well. Probably half of Hollywood is non-American (just think of all the European directors and actors over there).
> 
> Much of the mainstream music on mtv is actually written and produced by Europeans (e.g. Britney Spears) etc.
> 
> ...



You're trying too hard.


----------

